#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Recycle Bin >  >  Study materials for  ies general aptitude test ...

## suraj bhoi

prefer class 9th & 10th std. Ncert book of 
geography
polity
history
current affairs







  Similar Threads: General Aptitude For GATE full notes pdf download Indian Engineering Services study materials for Materials and Components  in paper 1 General Aptitude questions General aptitude formulas General Aptitude Syllabus pdf Free Download

----------


## nishant8

hey guys .......................

----------


## ami602

yepp..............

----------


## keshavaputta

general appitiude

----------


## yadavsangeeta90

thanxxx...its really helpful.... :):

----------

